# Bontrager XR4 Team Issue TLR review



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Only the plus sizes cost that much. The XR4 2.4 is $55 which is a bargain. They do wear fast on the rear, but not noticeably fast (to me) on the front.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Um, pretty much all premium MTB tires cost more than low end car tires. Low end car tires are cheap, and ride like krap. I bought a set just to get my car rolling (which for the set was cheaper than the set of tires on my MTB) and gave them away as soon as I could. They drove horribly, I considered them almost dangerous.


----------



## Natalia (Jun 19, 2015)

I've got the 60TPI 29x2.6 version of these on my Krampus. Seems pretty similar to DHF/DHR for knob height and pattern, maybe not quite as tall of knobs. Definitely more traction than the 29x3 Chupacabras I ran on the original build.


----------



## Mark33 (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice to see that this tire is true to size. A true 2.8 tire should measure 2.8in on an i40mm rim and 2.75in on an i35mm rim. Bontranger tires are usually the most expensive tires you can get. I think Trek makes them for their new bikes but doesn't expect to sell many as replacements. There are many other similar great tires of this type for much less money and especially if you buy them online. The 27x2.8 Maxxis Minions are one example which you can find online for about $75.


----------



## James19 (Aug 8, 2018)

Have this tire on front (it's a 26 x 2.35). Bought is for $55 CAD several years ago.
Love this tire absolutely awesome. Way waaaay better than the Nevegal it replaced.
Never lost traction ever, loose or hardpack up or down or around.
Long wearing too no torn knobs, sidewalls tough.
Paired up with an XR3 on the rear is a great combo !


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

Not a fan of this tire. Came stock on my Fuel EX8. Anything but perfect conditions and they really want to slip and slide all over the place. Even on just humid days with no rain they won't grab tree roots or rocks. Won't stay on off camber rocks in any conditions and just generally are unpredictable. Tried many different combos of air pressure and while it helped these tires won't be on the bike come next spring. I will say they are right on the money in sizing. On the i29mm rim they are exactly 2.4 and the I've had 0 problems with punctures or holding air pressure so there is that.


----------



## bigAIRpete69 (Mar 26, 2019)

- hi other Matthew here, same situation, on my remedy 8 tho... exactly same issue as you described, no puncture issues either. tires absolutely unpredictable as can be. im a huge fan of trek... but bontrager is just garbage. period. 
i have some minons on now and wont be looking back


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Ready to replace my plus tires, deciding between 2.6 & 2.8. And WTF, 2.6 is $65 but 2.8 is $95?!


----------



## Keith10 (May 23, 2020)

Can't wait to get a different tire, after 2 pinch flats on rear started running 10 -15 lbs more than recommend. 3 pinch flats later going to dumpster. Ran tubeless for years no problem get these - walk home city


----------



## Dave_Embley (Nov 27, 2020)

garbage tire repalced at 200 miles


----------



## Chiltener (Jun 14, 2021)

cxjordancx said:


> The Bontrager XR4 Team Issue TLR has a stiff sidewall yet feels supple and plush on rough terrain.​
> What is it
> 
> The Bontrager XR4 Team Issue TLR is a trail ready, all condition tire, ready to grip and rip everything you roll at. Mtbr tested the 27.5x2.8 plus version of the Bontrager XR4 Team Issue TLR. It also comes in 27.5x2.4, 27.5x2.6, 29x2.4, 29x2.6, and 29x3.0.
> ...


Can anyone tel me if I am just unlucky. I have a new Power Fly 7 with Xr4 Team 29ers. In 180 km of riding in different areas I have now had 3 thorn punctures, none of my acompanying riders have had one. 
As previously I have had 3 punctures in some 10000 kms of riding on Maxis tyres, I am decideing if I need to shell out on replacing these virtually unused tyres. Any views?


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Thorn punctures if your thorns are big is just unlucky. Thicker casings might resist better, but if you've got mean thorns they'll go through pretty much anything, thats what sealant is for. Try riding in back and following closely in others tracks, maybe theyll pick up the thorns first!


----------

